# Problems with Arcadia.



## sutty (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys I have 8 exo terras all with digital habistat controllers. I am using double Arcadia ballast boxes on my t5 bulbs.For some reason they are interfering with each other.
When the UV is on the thermostat will heat full on an not take any notice of the set parameters.Once the UV is off the thermostat works fine.It is brand new.
If i move the wires to the UV bulb the thermostat will work correctly for a couple of minutes. And then the problem will continue....
I have spoken to habistat and they were very helpful and it seems that the problem is with Arcadia.

Any ideas on how to sort this out?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a common issue with digital tech in some geographical regions.

The two devices and no one (device) is to blame! Both Have magnetic emissions that can interfere with each other. 

There is a fix,

You need to use different wall sockets for the lighting and the stat. You need to make sure that the stat is around 30cm+ away from the controllers?the further the better. This will stop interference going back down the powers suply and from close range. 

Both the Arcadia controller and the habistat range have fully passed EMC testing for sure. It's just an oddity.

It's the old thing that used to happen, if someone put a hair dryer on in the house the TV would go all funny. It's just a limitation of tech. In 9 out of 10 cases this fix will totally fix the issue.

We tend to find that this does not occur with habistat products. 

Let me know directly how you get on

John


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is a common issue with digital tech in some geographical regions.
> 
> The two devices and no one (device) is to blame! Both Have magnetic emissions that can interfere with each other.
> 
> ...


interesting you mention using different wall sockets, is this issue anything to do with ground looping? there are adapters which will solve the problem for audio hardware ground loops when 2 pieces of kit are plugged into the same wall socket, perhaps it will work for this, with modification I guess...? or is it something else entirely?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep will help for sure does seem to be some localised signalling also.

I guess there are positives and negatives with every tech 

The good news is,, that out of all digital controllers tested, Ours has the weakest (most protected) emission. Some other brands are a whole lot worse :gasp:

john





CloudForest said:


> interesting you mention using different wall sockets, is this issue anything to do with ground looping? there are adapters which will solve the problem for audio hardware ground loops when 2 pieces of kit are plugged into the same wall socket, perhaps it will work for this, with modification I guess...? or is it something else entirely?


----------



## sutty (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm afraid that the problem seems to be coming from the Arcadia device. I've just run a power lead from another socket in the hall way of my house and it has made no difference.But every time I move a wire on the Arcadia device it works properly then it goes back to causing a problem
.The whole point is to run heat and light off the habistat device but it seems that it wont work


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

im at a loss to know why

email me with your complete list of tech and an image of your setup and we will try and fix the issue

we sell tens of thousands of these a year and over the last 4 years I have only had one that just wont behave, so im sure we can find a solution if I can understand the issue better

[email protected]




sutty said:


> I'm afraid that the problem seems to be coming from the Arcadia device. I've just run a power lead from another socket in the hall way of my house and it has made no difference.But every time I move a wire on the Arcadia device it works properly then it goes back to causing a problem
> .The whole point is to run heat and light off the habistat device but it seems that it wont work


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

This should help solve your problem... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/936066-anyone-else-had-problem.html

Posted the fix when we used to sell the stats


----------

